
Erste.js – NextGen UI Framework for Backbone-Lovers - fka
https://github.com/dashersw/erste
======
nobleach
Aside from having something that resembles Backbone's events hash, I didn't
see anything that didn't look like a React component/VueJS component. Did I
miss the part where Backbone was mentioned?

~~~
fka
It doesn't use any kind of Virtual-DOM. It doesn't have any two way binding.
It makes you handle all the DOM manipulation explicitly which is same approach
with Backbone.

